
Adobe CS4: Yet another lousy Adobe installer - atestu
http://www.betalogue.com/2008/11/13/adobe-cs4-installer/
======
jstride
Well done, I always like a well written rant, and get irritated whenever I
have to run through the CS installer.

It's the same for updates too which really annoys me.

------
adoyle
Swell. I just got install media for 19 computers' worth. I'm not looking
forward to helping people install these. :(

------
wayne
Setup is hard to do well yet few companies schedule much time for it since
users see it only a few times per version.

